
Cognitive Rigidity: The psychology of Hong Kongs out-of-control protest movement - hktruth
https://www.scmp.com/comment/opinion/article/3031424/how-flames-hong-kongs-out-control-protests-are-being-fanned-rigid
======
0_gravitas
if youre gonna astroturf at least use a name thats a little less obvious

